# How do install aftermarket double din radio?!?!?



## th31nfamous (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a 2001 jetta
Just bought a brand new JVC KW-XG700 which is double din, now the problem is that when i insert the radio inside the hole where the radio sit, its all loose, i means there a big gap all around the radio..
There's nothing else coming with that radio, no trim or anything
Is there something i'm missing? do i need a kit or something to install a double din radio?








Sorry for the crappy picture.. that was just to give you an idea..
Thanks.


_Modified by th31nfamous at 12:00 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: How do install aftermarket double din radio?!?!? (th31nfamous)*

Metra released a double din facia plate for the Mk4's 








If you would like to order one give us a call.


----------

